# Yet Another Rhubarb Question



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

So as not to hijack laughaha's thread about rhubarb, I have another question.

I have 5 rhubarb plants and they are really big! "How big?" you may ask? They are about waist high and have leaves that are big enough to float the river on. Last year I made about a dozen half-pints of "Victoria (rhubarb) Sauce from the Ball book and have most of it still in the cupboard. I saw in the book a recipe for "Canned Rhubarb". What do you use it for? I hate to see all that pretty rhubarb going to waste and I don't need any more rhubarb wine.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I use rhubarb for allot of things. Canned rhubarb can latter be sweetened into a wonderful sauce for over pork, added to muffins, made into cobbler, etc.

Check out post #11 http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=119075&highlight=rhubarb+recipes


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I wash, chop, throw in a pot with a bit of water, and a teeny amount of sugar - about 1/4 cup per quart. When the rhubarb starts to break down, then I can it.

Mostly we make fruit soup. Open a jar of rhubarb, add sugar to taste, bring it to a boil then add 1 Tablespoon of tapioca to thicken. Sometimes I add a can of crushed pineapple, or sliced straberries, or blueberries. We eat it plain, out of a bowl. Or put it on top of rice pudding or bread pudding.

Sometimes I make rhubarb muffins. Or rhubarb coffee cake. I make rhubarb custard, but can only make that out of fresh rhubarb - the custard won't set if I use canned or frozen rhubarb.

I also make strawberry rhubarb jam and blueberry rhubarb jam. And I occasionally make strawberry rhubarb or blueberry rhubarb pies. 

When using canned rhubarb for baking, I drain the rhubarb first.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh - that sounds good! I'd better go see how my rhubarb is doing, been busy planting and have not been paying much attention to it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies!

Ohio dreamer, thanks for the link. There are some good ideas there!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I had stewed rhubarb either plain, over a sponge or shortbread type cake or with custard on top as desert. I wonder if you could dehydrate it? It is supposed to be a good source of vitamin c I believe.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

There is a dehydration thread over on S E & P and a gal says that, yes, she does dehydrate rhubarb.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Does anyone have a recipe for strawberry/rhubarb jam that doesn't use jello? The sure-gel package doesn't have one.
TIA


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

The Ball Pectin box has a recipe 

2 c strawberry
2 c rhubard
1/4 c lemon juice
5-1/2 c sugar
box of pectin


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Rhubarb upside down cake - made similar to pineapple Upside down cake only more sugar.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I put cut up rhubarb on the bottom... drizzle with some corn syrup and a bit of honey... mix up your favorite yellow cake recipe and pour it over the top. Yummy!!

Debbie


----------

